

Samsung pays Apple $1 Billion sending 30 trucks full of 5 cent coins - krashidov
http://thebladebrownshow.wordpress.com/2013/11/13/lawsuit-paid-in-full-samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cent-coins/

======
SrslyJosh
Fake. There probably aren't even a billion dollars worth of nickels in
circulation.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2012/aug/29/apple...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2012/aug/29/apple-
samsung-trucks-nickels-fake)

------
ctdonath
Nope.
[http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/samsung.asp](http://www.snopes.com/politics/satire/samsung.asp)

------
delkant
[http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/09/06/samsung-did-not-
try-t...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2012/09/06/samsung-did-not-try-to-pay-
apple-1-billion-in-nickels/)

Nickels may be legal tender in the U.S., but no company is obliged to accept
them as payment for a debt of any size, never mind one as large as Samsung's.
Besides, as Ken Tindell helpfully tweeted when the story first appeared on the
Web, 20 billion nickels at 5 grams each would fill 2,755 18-wheel trucks
(maximum legal weight: 80,000 lbs.).

------
jason_slack
This is a hoax. A bit more thought before pressing submit, please..

------
pseingatl
This is what will happen. If Apple hasn’t done it already, they will apply to
the court for a temporary injunction preventing Samsung from delivering more
coins, or they will ask the court to enter an order charging Samsung with the
costs of counting and depositing the coins.

As an aside, I wonder what effect a billion dollars in coinage will have on
seignorage in the Federal Reserve district for California.

------
senthilnayagam
Apple can actually screw Samsung, get them banned(android and open source will
hate it for sure) and release a special edition nickel finished iPhone.

